# Powershot A490???



## gkreis (Aug 3, 2010)

Why are we all tagged with Powershot A490? I looked in my profile to change it and I can't find the place....


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 8, 2010)

I know, we are trying to change it as we speak.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that was our "level" or something. You know...move from a Powershot to a Rebel to a XXD eventually up to a 1DS. Is that supposed to be where we can put what camera we are using?

Also, what are the colored squares? I've noticed that they come in different quantities and colors. Is there a key for those somewhere that I missed?


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 10, 2010)

ya, its not a rank system, but the color block is. We are still working some stuff out though.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cobalt720 said:


> ya, its not a rank system, but the color block is. We are still working some stuff out though.



Cool. Will there be a key somewhere so that we all know what all of the stuff means? That would be awesome! You guys are doing great with this, thanks.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 17, 2010)

Notice your block now has two yellow blocks! Keep up the posting, and yes, we are trying to add these features as we speak.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, cool. Now everyone will know that I can't shut up


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 18, 2010)

Cobalt720 said:


> ya, its not a rank system, but the color block is.



What's the ranking based on?


Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## DetlevCM (Aug 18, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Cobalt720 said:
> 
> 
> > ya, its not a rank system, but the color block is.
> ...



Number of posts the way I know SMF.

If you want to get rid of the powershot etc. stuff - in smf 1.x you can got to "membergroups" in the admin panel, then "post count based groups" and remove those - that should do the trick - or have one left called "member".


----------



## Cornell (Sep 18, 2010)

I use a 20D, not an A490.


----------



## ngiaquinto (Sep 23, 2010)

I spent a pretty penny on my 5d Mark II... I don't even own a powershot...


----------



## szinski (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't like the current ranking system either.... I don't own a PowerShot but when people see my posts that's what they'll think I have. Call me a forum newbie or whatever, but let me decide what type of camera to display on my profile.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2014)

szinski said:


> I don't like the current ranking system either.... I don't own a PowerShot but when people see my posts that's what they'll think I have. Call me a forum newbie or whatever, but let me decide what type of camera to display on my profile.



Just keep posting…someday, you may not have a camera model under your name at all.


----------

